# North Dakota Musky Fishing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tried our luck at New Johns today, we fished from sunup to mid-morning. We tossed a variety of surface baits, spinnerbaits and other misc. baits. The only action of the morning was an explosion about 10 minutes into the morning. It came out of the water and was a respectable fish.

Pretty slow on the lake. Water temp was 67 degrees.


----------

